# TriCare and Anesthesia



## reichtina320 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi, does anybody know if TriCare requires the AA modifier on anesthesia billings?  And does anybody have a link they can share that has TriCares requirements?

Thanks!
Tina
crummettt@sutterhealth.org


----------

